# checking your cervix for dilation?



## Jodie.82

has anyone actually managed to do this themselves or would you consider trying? I´m not sure whether it would be as easy as they make it sound but would be really useful to me if I could do this before calling my midwife
https://prepforlabor.tripod.com/id14.html


----------



## Mervs Mum

No and I wouldnt try personally for the same reasons VEs on their own are not a reliable indicator. 

https://sarahvine.wordpress.com/201...-assessing-dilation-without-an-internal-exam/


----------



## Bournefree

I know a few ladies on here who have done this themselves. It's not physically impossible, even though I did think it might be with my bump!
must be easier in a squat, but depends if you can get your hand round (which depends on your flexablity and your bump), and if your cervix is posterior.. you might not find it?!?! ;-) But having baby engaged helps lower your cervix. I think it is a good idea to get in touch with your body. 
Don't attempt this if your waters have broken and remember to clean your hands (to reduce possible infection).

Thank you for the reminder - I hadn't thought about it. I'll have a bath tonight, and see if I can have a feel - THE THINGS WE GET UPTO! ;-)
XXx


----------



## Bournefree

Oh yeah.. I have to say i agree with MM, that I wouldn't be using my own cervical examination as a guide in labour.. It's about the whole picture, as your cervix can stall a bit, and then just spring open quite few CM. (plus labour for me is all about getting things out, not IN! ;-)
XxX


----------



## indigo_fairy

I actually tried finding mine a few days ago with no success! lol everything feels different up there to when I was temping and doing cervix checks. I'm pretty sure it was too high or too far back and with such a big bump now very difficult, even squating I couldn't find it! I will try again though as I'm curious to feel the difference, and to see if I can tell when things are changing.

I will check in early labour if my waters are still intact just to see if I can feel anything, but I think the intensity of the contractions/surges/rushes/insert word here!/ will give you more idea for when to call your MW. I'm going to leave it as late as I can, even though they have asked me to call when I first go into labour.


----------



## sam#3

I dont know about checking labour progress myself but i did stretch & sweep myself at 41 weeks with #3 and i found that easiest while sat on the loo!


----------



## indigo_fairy

sam#3 said:


> I dont know about checking labour progress myself but i did stretch & sweep myself at 41 weeks with #3 and i found that easiest while sat on the loo!

Did it work? :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I found sitting on the loo the best position to check my cervix when I was TTC. I think I had a check a couple of times in very late pregnancy but not in labour as my waters went first all 3 times so I didn't really want to risk introducing any infection.


----------



## sam#3

i dont think it did work... i had 5 by MW's and several DIY but he came when he was ready at 42 weeks!! :)


----------



## Jodie.82

thanks for all the interesting responses! I dont think I will be relying on it, but would be good to know whats going on if needed. thanks for the link MM :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

It's good to get to know your body so don't be afraid to check. :)


----------



## chuck

I had a bit of a feel in late pg...I would squat to do it. I vividly remember the day my cervix reappeared after months of absence LOL! 

I didnt feel in labour though, I didn't want to move once I got going.


----------



## chuck

mybeautifulcervix is a good site for getting to know all about your foofs innards.


----------



## sam#3

with #3 i had such a start/stop/start last few weeks and several false labours so after having niggles all day and then what were becoming strong waves i still didnt believe it was 'it' so i checked to see if anything had changed and my usually high up, awkward to reach, round the houses cervix was almost popping out!!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think if you get used to checking it then you can really feel subtle changes!


----------



## sam#3

yep through my last pg i could tell if i was softening/thinning etc and then when bf i kept an eye on it to spot changes for ovulating....

its really good to know whats going on up there


----------



## madasa

I didn't do it, because my labours went right at the start, so it wasn't a good idea. I also think it's not particularly reliable.... and even if you do guess right (or they guess right!) it doesn't tell you how long you've got to go, since you can dilate 5cm in an hr or 1cm in 5hrs! Not very helpful really! Also I'd guess that if you TRY DIY VEs in labour, A) you won't be able to make sense of it because the rational part of your brain is on holiday or B) you WILL make sense of it, but interrupt the process and bring yourself "out of the zone", if that makes sense... "Do not stimulate the neo cortex of a labouring woman" :)


----------



## Rmar

I remember wanting to try it but I forgot during the actual labour and the next time I had a feel around there I could feel the head coming down. Now my cervix feels pretty much the same as it did before. I'm a little dissapointed that I didn't remember but I really don't think it would have given me much useful information.


----------



## chuck

Mine feels completely differnet right now - mind you despite making it to 9cm or thereabouts I didnt birth so i didnt expect it to be much differnet after Dewi.

Right now its very low very soft and the opening feels huge! LOL mid you it proabably feels super low becasue its been no where to be felt for such a long time.


----------



## sam#3

your cervix can stay a cm dilated after a couple of kids so it may stay fairly open


----------



## chuck

Yeah im hoping it'll make having the coil fitted easier this time, it took 15 minutes of faffing to do it last time!


----------



## sam#3

i found it much easier having a mirena fitted after having #2


----------



## chuck

The thing I remember most about having it fitted was that the doctors hair was tickling my leg and it was gross!


----------



## sam#3

:sick:


----------



## chuck

LOL exactly, it wasnt the fact there was a dude and a nurse standing there inspecting my foof and rummaging around making hmmmm haaaaa concentrating noises as he was trying to fit the darned thing it was hi nicely washed fine hair that kept tickling my leg!!

It was soooo many kinds of wrong!!


----------



## sam#3

hahaha.... it's almost got that ''carry on'' element to it!!!!


----------



## chuck

It was just gross, kinda like he was doing something wrong iygwim?

it gave me the willies LOL


----------



## sam#3

yer it makes it a bit personal doesnt it


----------

